# Fresh water report



## Hunter (Sep 16, 2009)

well i just got from fishing soome fresh water creeks and the fish were there and im happy about that. but they arent biting i threw everything at large mouth bass in my tackle box. I had my fly's literally were about 3-5 inches away from they face and they wouldnt take it i dont know if they just say my tippet or they werent hungry.


----------

